# WOOTS!



## Cyrsynik (Aug 16, 2008)

I got my graphics tablet today! Works like a charm......I won't be releasing anything I do with it for a while because I still need to get used to virtual drawing. So for the next 2 weeks its Tablet Time  lol


----------



## Chanticleer (Aug 16, 2008)

Great! 

But... why are you posting in the writing forum about it? Are you proposing a collaborative work?


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 16, 2008)

erm......no.....but i didnt realy know where else to put it :/ sorry


----------



## Poetigress (Aug 16, 2008)

Try Palette Town, since it says "Artist discussion."


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 16, 2008)

oh yeah......my bad dog....err nevermind......lol won't happen again 


<3


----------

